# flowers



## acpixy (May 26, 2003)

i took some flower pics im thinking i need a lot of work lol what can i do to improve? http://www.picturetrail.com/members/edit?p=27


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 26, 2003)

I think you posted the wrong URL. All I get is a members login.


----------



## acpixy (May 26, 2003)




----------



## acpixy (May 26, 2003)

lol i can never get the hang of this


----------



## acpixy (May 26, 2003)

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=2166572&uid=1136940&members=1   try this


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 26, 2003)

I've never tried inserting a photo into the gallery myself so I'm not too sure how either. 
[/img]http://ca.geocities.com/d_darn/photos/postoffice22.jpg[/img]


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 26, 2003)




----------



## TwistMyArm (May 26, 2003)

Well I have no luck with it either, but that url you put in worked fine. Nice work. If you are looking for criticism then I'd have to say you should try adjusting the depth of field so that the photos don't seem quite so busy. 
If you use a shallower depth of field then the flowers may seem a little more prominent in the photographs. All in all their nice photos though.


----------



## t h e J (May 26, 2003)

Here's a tip for the URLs...

look at the picture, in full res, and then just right click on it, and find the address of the actual photo file.  Because it looks like the URLs you've got copied down are all in PHP, and that can be really finicky depending on how it's scripted.

J


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 26, 2003)




----------



## TwistMyArm (May 26, 2003)

jees...doesn't look like anything's workin' for me on this thread...haha


----------



## t h e J (May 27, 2003)

Oh... I didn't realize that those pics were hosted on GeoCities.  Good luck with that... geocities blocks any "remote hosting", so you can only look at pictures you have in Geocities on that specific website.

J


----------



## MDowdey (May 27, 2003)

hey pixy, i would reccommend that you play around with your "f value", this process gives that "depth of field" that the others were talking about. other than that, great work!!!!  


p.s. sorry if you knew about this technique, just trying to sound smart.  :cry: 

md


----------



## acpixy (May 29, 2003)

im such a newbie i dont know what an f value is! lol i realy know nothing about photography but i love to take pics and have all my life i hope someday i can take some classes i allways want to learn more 

i have a fujifilm digital fine pix 2800zoom my husband bought it for me for mothers day


----------



## metroshane (May 29, 2003)

The f stop is the aperature....the amount of light the lense is allowing to hit the film.  

I agree that a good study in depth of field is good for all of us, espeically me.  I'm usually working in low light situations and need all of the aperature I can get.  The pics are nice, but you need to make sure the subject is in absolute focus.


----------



## MDowdey (May 30, 2003)

im glad your posting pixy!  great shots. Your f-stop value can create really interesting shots that do utilize that "depth of field" idea. try messing around with it.

md


----------



## acpixy (May 30, 2003)

im sory if i sound a little uneducated lol but where is the f stop located?


----------

